# Who has composed this?



## Lydentusiast (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello,

I have a recording with a choir that sings "Pleni Sunt Coeli", like a kind of a canon. It reminds me of the music of Bach, but the CD booklet doesn't say who the composer is. I've tried searching the Internet for it, but I haven't succeeded!

Can someone help me with this?

http://www.bjorkly.no/Lyd_audio.mp3 (This is just an excerpt of it!)

Thanks!


----------



## Norma Skock (Mar 18, 2017)

Lydentusiast said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a recording with a choir that sings "Pleni Sunt Coeli", like a kind of a canon. It reminds me of the music of Bach, but the CD booklet doesn't say who the composer is. I've tried searching the Internet for it, but I haven't succeeded!
> 
> ...


Someone should ask deprofundis, he should know this one.


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

Not classical


----------



## Lydentusiast (Mar 20, 2017)

Norma Skock, how can I contact him? I'm new to this forum

hustlefan, that's the recording I have! But the CD booklet doesn't say who has composed it.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

It is 'Skruk'; If you read the description of the above YouTube video, it says "Composer: Skruk". It appears to be a contemporary work for mixed chorus.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lydentusiast said:


> Norma Skock, how can I contact him? I'm new to this forum
> 
> hustlefan, that's the recording I have! But the CD booklet doesn't say who has composed it.


If you want to contact another member in private just click on the name ( can be found in the members list)
Then you see different options.


----------



## Lydentusiast (Mar 20, 2017)

Portamento said:


> It is 'Skruk'; If you read the description of the above YouTube video, it says "Composer: Skruk". It appears to be a contemporary work for mixed chorus.


No, "Skruk" is the name of the choir! The registrar must have entered wrong info there!


----------



## Lydentusiast (Mar 20, 2017)

Pugg said:


> If you want to contact another member in private just click on the name ( can be found in the members list)
> Then you see different options.


Since I'm new to this forum, I haven't got access to the members list.
"We welcome you to the forum and hope that you will enjoy your time here. As a new member, certain features are disabled (profile access, blogs, adding attachments, and certain forum areas, etc) until you have submitted at least 10 posts any of the classical music sections of the forum and up to 12 hours have elapsed since post #10..." (Excerpt.)

May I ask you to contact him for me? Please!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

A quick search reveals that the music in question is from a 1977 album released on the Kirkelig Kulturverkstad label, which still exists. Why not try contacting the label for further info?

http://kkv.no/en/


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

"Pleni Sunt _Goeli_"? Hmmm ... interesting.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Lydentusiast (Mar 20, 2017)

Nereffid said:


> A quick search reveals that the music in question is from a 1977 album released on the Kirkelig Kulturverkstad label, which still exists. Why not try contacting the label for further info?
> 
> http://kkv.no/en/


Thanks for the tip! I might do that!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Duplicate post, sorry mods


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lydentusiast said:


> Since I'm new to this forum, I haven't got access to the members list.
> "We welcome you to the forum and hope that you will enjoy your time here. As a new member, certain features are disabled (profile access, blogs, adding attachments, and certain forum areas, etc) until you have submitted at least 10 posts any of the classical music sections of the forum and up to 12 hours have elapsed since post #10..." (Excerpt.)
> 
> May I ask you to contact him for me? Please!


I can do that only rules are rules so.....but if you ask me to do it to I will gladly do it.
But it seems you have your answer .


----------

